# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  very serious anxiety attacks need help please!!!!

## microninja74

ok i am new here and i guess i have had anxiety my whole life but never noticed it until like 6 months ago i have very bad anxiety about my health. i obsess over it i have multiple heart defect very serious heart problems and i just had apace maker put in 5 years ago i am now 20years old and i have a daughter now so i gusse thats what triggered serious anxiety attacks. i obsess over my health because i am terrified of dieing absolutly terrified. and with my heart problems, anxiety makes it 20 times worst i have been in and out of hospitals emergency rooms and doctors non stop for 4 months now because to me something does not feel right with my heart at all but i have had every single last test done to me as possible and everyone is telling me everything is fine but in the back of my head i dont believe any of them i dont know why. and on top of being terrified and having anxiety and my heart not feeling right my family keeps getting really mad at me for keep going to the emergency room. but i cant help it i freak out over every little feeling and i have to know before its to late, im scared to have have somthing happen to me i want to be here with my daughter and its just driving me even further from her and my family please help i need advice to help cope with this anxiety

----------


## Cheesehead

Are you taking any medication for your anxiety and panic?

----------


## microninja74

no i did have zoloft but i had a real bad reaction to the medicine it made it 10 times worse and it make my skin feel like it was on fire all the time so i had to quit taking the medicine and after that i have been really afraid of taking any other medicine

----------

